
Facebook Fined 1M Euro over Cambridge Analytica Scandal - iamrobschiavone
http://epic.org/2019/06/facebook-fined-1000000-euro-ov.html
======
lostmymind66
It's pretty sick that so many people care about this now, but didn't care at
all when Obama ran a similar campaign in 2008 (I think both are just as bad).
I read countless articles lauding him and his techniques as the future of
running political campaigns..when it was just the same old spammy techniques.

Facebook knew what he was doing, allowed it to happen (because Zuckerberg
supported him), and then closed it off for future politicians..and it was
brushed under the carpet.

I guess the moral of the story is that if you are a Democrat and big
corporations and the media like you, you can get away with murder.

